# New term for gearheads?



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure why this just occurred to me but, seems to me there's a growing epidemic among inter-web gearheads that I'd call *ADD: Acquisition Distraction Disorder*. I can't count the number of people I've encountered recently who, say over the span of just a few hours, completely change their minds (and initial intense focus) on a particular piece of gear and wind up grabbing something quite different. Clearly related to *GAS *as it shares elements of impatience & impulsivity, but the behavioural component (grabbing something else_ instead_) seems odd. It seems there's a strong inverse relationship between response time (e.g."Yes, it's available." or "Sure, it's yours.") and the probability of actually following through on a particular piece as well.

Curious. Too much information and other temptations out there for us perhaps...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It's true.

How many times have I gone into L&M wanting to pick up something I've convinced myself I want and have robbed my grocery money for, only to find they don't actually have it in stock anywhere in their chain (which is the case for about 80% of what they claim to carry), have them offer to get it in 7 to 10 days (which rarely happens), and walk out with something I didn't really want or need?

It's such an empty feeling walking out of a music store empty handed, like a void that MUST be filled.

Then I go and buy 1/2 dozen donuts at Timmys to go home and console myself. I'm so fat.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Consumer commitment in the face of near infinite choice is an interesting thing. The general rule of thumb for humans is that the larger the search space the more arbitrary the search criteria. Tight abs and a cool car are not the basis for a satisfying long-term relationship. Top grades in organic chem are not the basis for great bedside manner in health professionals. And cool-looking knobs are not the basis for musical productivity. Yet this is how we work: the more there is to choose from and the tougher the choice, the more we turn to the ephemeral to help _make_ that choice, largely because it enables us to quickly whittle down a mountain to a smaller pile. Which is what makes us so distractable.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

I always called that condition "crippled with the urge to buy"...maybe we could call it "CUB".


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Having listed several items recently, from a sellers perspective, I still find the phenomenon more amusing than bothersome. I've found that making folks wait a bit, just to "sleep on it" for instance, helps separate out the mindful buyers from those afflicted with the *ADD*. If they're just as interested tomorrow, chances are they'd already done their homework and arrived at a particular item with genuine interest. If they're "nowhere to be found" after a day or so, there's a very good chance that something else has already caught their eye...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm guilty of this though hopefully only very rarely...and always my intentions are good, I don't send a message intending to waste someone's time.

Ohhh, shiny! 

Squirrel!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've thought about it a bit as well, but I'm more the opposite of what you describe - and I'm sure there's quite a few out there like me.

When I'm on the prowl for gear (and that's kinda what it feels like), I'm very focused. So much so, that opportunities do not get missed and I end up acquiring that something I want.

The thing that keeps me scratching my head is the endless cycle of gear buying and selling. Why doesn't it end? Is it really a search for the ultimate in tone. Is it a substitute for religion? Something to ensure my mind is always occupied? I just don't know. But, what I _can_ tell you is that it is, once again, irrelevant to this thread. Please accept my insincere apology


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

After a lifetime of buying and selling over 100 guitars, always at a loss, I am reduced to the bare minimum: 1 Strat, 1 Tele, 1 Classical. This week the urge to pick up a used Squier was getting strong. I decided to take the money, and spend it on the best luthier I know, to give my Strat a master grade setup. I am using my Classical to begin practicing a new song tonight! More time playing, less time acquiring and disposing of guitars that I don't need.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I've thought about it a bit as well, but I'm more the opposite of what you describe - and I'm sure there's quite a few out there like me.
> 
> When I'm on the prowl for gear (and that's kinda what it feels like), I'm very focused. So much so, that opportunities do not get missed and I end up acquiring that something I want.
> 
> The thing that keeps me scratching my head is the endless cycle of gear buying and selling. Why doesn't it end? Is it really a search for the ultimate in tone. Is it a substitute for religion? Something to ensure my mind is always occupied? I just don't know. *But, what I can tell you is that it is, once again, irrelevant to this thread*. Please accept my insincere apology


Not irrelevant in the least. In fact, I think those questions are a natural extension of this thread. I understand the "on the prowl" reference as the "hunt" may be more rewarding than the prize itself, in the final analysis. 

I posted recently that, having owned (and hung onto) a ton of great gear over many years, I finally reached the conclusion that that none of it was truly precious to me and, at the end of the day, there's really only been two standout pieces that were absolutely perfect for me. Fortunately, I still have them and enjoy them whenever I can so, in a sense, all the other stuff has simply been a distraction to me too. The only things _truly_ precious to me now are family, friends, good health, and prosperity. The rest is easily let go of and, if nothing else, at least I've managed to distribute a good portion of it to many of the fine folks here on the forum...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I will spend an enormous amount of time finding the gear I want, I may try dozens of instruments but will not buy until I have the exact item I want, for some reason I will not take a substitute even if it's sort of like what, close to or even the same make and model I've got to have the one I'm looking for it's just a weird thing I do. When I pick it up and play it and my feeble mind say's that's it then I'm happy and I'll buy. I never sell sometimes I'll give something away.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Ha ha! I can appreciate that actually as it reminds me of a local fellow who often comes over to check out things I have up for sale. He spends a long time checking them out, which is perfectly fine by me because I want the next owner to be _excited_ by it. The funny part though is when he inevitably asks the piece of gear: "Are you the one? Should I take you home with me?" *;^ )*


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Ha ha! I can appreciate that actually as it reminds me of a local fellow who often comes over to check out things I have up for sale. He spends a long time checking them out, which is perfectly fine by me because I want the next owner to be _excited_ by it. The funny part though is when he inevitably asks the piece of gear: "Are you the one? Should I take you home with me?" *;^ )*


This statement reminds me of me ha!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

To busy looking to comment!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

In the guitar world, this can be subdued by playing left handed. There are not many left handed guitar models produced and its a challenge to find any for sale, thus you get happy with what you have because there is very little choice. Having said that, walking into a guitar store for us lefties is like being married and Hugh Hefner invites you to the Playboy mansion. You can look at all the beautiful things but you can't touch!



mhammer said:


> Consumer commitment in the face of near infinite choice is an interesting thing. The general rule of thumb for humans is that the larger the search space the more arbitrary the search criteria. Tight abs and a cool car are not the basis for a satisfying long-term relationship. Top grades in organic chem are not the basis for great bedside manner in health professionals. And cool-looking knobs are not the basis for musical productivity. Yet this is how we work: the more there is to choose from and the tougher the choice, the more we turn to the ephemeral to help _make_ that choice, largely because it enables us to quickly whittle down a mountain to a smaller pile. Which is what makes us so distractable.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Gretsch6120 said:


> This statement reminds me of me ha!


Close...but not quite Ryan ;^ ) You're welcome to check out anything I have on the block, as is anyone else. There's another fellow here in town who comes over regularly to try things out. Maybe I should call him the "Gear Whisperer"...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> The thing that keeps me scratching my head is the endless cycle of gear buying and selling. Why doesn't it end? Is it really a search for the ultimate in tone. Is it a substitute for religion? Something to ensure my mind is always occupied? I just don't know. But, what I _can_ tell you is that it is, once again, irrelevant to this thread. Please accept my insincere apology


I think about this a lot too. I've even posted about it. Ten years ago I didn't buy and sell nearly as much as I do now. I bought a pedal and hung on to it for years, I really got to know the pedals and made them work for me.

These days I'm constantly on the hunt for what I call "5% better". I spend more time on forums reading debates about whether the EHX Soul Food is as good as a Klon. Ultimately who really cares?! Shouldn't I just be making music with whatever tools I have? Isn't it the failings of certain pieces of gear that challenge you and inspire you to create?

I read an article about Jack White (It doesn't matter if you like him or not) and he said the reason he likes playing old crappy guitars is that they're more difficult to play and keep in tune. He has to work harder to tame them. 

This resonates with me. Recently a friend who plays keyboards gave me a couple of super cheap Danoelectro pedals. A Pastrami and Fab Overdrives. They actually didn't sound that bad, and I intentionally tried to make them sound worse. I liked the results, they made me smile and I got some inspiring "lo-fi" tones out of them. 

I kept playing head games with myself, shouldn't I be using my $150 OD instead of the $20 ones? I had to consciously remind myself it doesn't matter what any piece of gear costs as long as the tools keep you inspired to make music, that's all that matters.

I need to invest more time playing with the gear I have rather than looking for something that may or may not be any better.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've seen lotsa guys do the add thing and call it tone huntin. i dont tone hunt, and i never did. what i want isn't that specific, or hard to achieve. plus i'm a bit hard of hearing so it's all moot anyhow. that said, i have seen many right here @GC make ngd posts that mention going after one thing and coming home with something else. i've done that, sorta. i rarely go out looking for one single specific thing, though. i usually look for something that falls into a given area. when i bought my strat, i was hoping to get a semi hollow with humbuckers. came home with a s-s-s strat. however, i didn't go out looking for only the ibanez. it was just the thing i was _most_ hoping would be what i was bringing home. i went out looking to buy an electric guitar to rock out on.
i liked semi hollows, so i wanted to get another. i was considering a strat, because i had never had an american one. a used LP studio because i had one before and found it adequate to my needs. i tried the ibanez and didnt like it. it came down to a reddish studio or the red strat. i picked the strat this time, to have a change. the semi hollow i did have, i stumbled on after a deal for a tokai lp fell thru. the guy gave me a funny vibe so i turned him down. on the way home i ran into a friend who was selling the dillion. i bought it knowing i would change everything that wasn't wood. to the casual observer those purchases would seem like add but they were actually successful searches. i'm just less specific than some folks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well one time I went into a music store after getting my first cheque (partial pay period & I was fresh out of high school) from a new job intending to buy a phase shifter, but I came out without the pedal, as I started a layaway for a Fender Mustang.
Although I did have my eye on the Mustang before then, and when I went tot he store that day I saw they had it on sale, so it was much more affordable.
So it wasn't like a sudden switch, but it was taking advantage of a opportunity.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> The thing that keeps me scratching my head is the endless cycle of gear buying and selling. Why doesn't it end?


I think I have actually ended mine.

The last time I bought a guitar was April 2013. This is the longest gap since 2005 for me. Pretty wild. 

I just sold one the other day and I was slightly tempted to buy another one with about a third of the proceeds but I got over that quickly.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember saving for weeks and weeks to buy my first guitar. considering i was making $3.35/hr, and paying room and board, etc, etc, it was hard. i skipped lunch alot. walked to work insteada takin the bus. that sorta thing. if ever there was a magic guitar, it was that one. oh, for the halcyon days of my youth......hahahahahaha


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I can categorically state that I do not suffer from *Acquisition Distraction Disorder*. Sadly, I suffer from the far worse syndrome of *Acquisition Addition Disorder*.

AAD is characterized by walking into somewhere like Steve's Music intending to buy a capo, and then leaving with a capo, some new strings, a peddle, a new guitar, possibly an amp, definitely a lead or patch cable, maybe 2, etc, etc.

Sigh...

Neil


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think I have actually ended mine.
> 
> The last time I bought a guitar was April 2013. This is the longest gap since 2005 for me. Pretty wild.
> 
> I just sold one the other day and I was slightly tempted to buy another one with about a third of the proceeds but I got over that quickly.


Congrats. One day I'll be able to sit comfortably at a Guitars Anonymous meeting, but until then, I will just have to envy you good sir.

Alas, if only pop culture idolized rock collectors instead of rock stars ... I'd probably have the house paid off by now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think I have actually ended mine.
> 
> The last time I bought a guitar was April 2013. This is the longest gap since 2005 for me. Pretty wild.


I once went 11 years without buying a guitar...


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

zontar said:


> I once went 11 years without buying a guitar...


And then you turned 12? :congratulatory:

Neil


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Option1 said:


> And then you turned 12? :congratulatory:
> 
> Neil


Well now that you mention it--I actually bought a "guitar" (I use that word loosely for what I bought) when I was 10.
So my first guitar wasn't the time span I went the longest without buying one.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i thought about that ^^^

i bought my first guitar @17. the longest span w/o buying a guitar for me, came close at 14 or 15 yrs.


----------

